# When to Turn In a Vehicle Permit?



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

We plan to drive across the border in a few weeks. We will get FMM and vehicle permit. Sometime in the next month or so while in Mazatlan we plan to get No Inmigrante cards (FM3) so we can stay year around. We will be crossing the border north visiting family etc a few times a year I suspect. Assuming we will be driving the original car brought into Mexico back and forth each time, do we need to turn in the vehicle permit each time and get a new one upon entering again? From what I've read it appears to me that we do not ever have to do that except the first time out and then back in since our imigration status Visa would have changed from FMM when we originally got the vehicle permit to No Inmigrante currently .
Thanks,
MM


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You don't have to turn it in each time .... BUT ... if the car is stolen or wrecked while north you are stuck! They need to remove the sticker at/near the border or you can't bring in another


----------

